# This is when trialing can sting a little.



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEBhIRwUXdk&feature=related


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looked good till the parachute opened :lol: strange how they made it to the big dance and this happens


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Way back in the day, the crowd would boo the guy off the field.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Looked good till the parachute opened :lol: strange how they made it to the big dance and this happens


With a $100 bill stapled too the application


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

It would be difficult coming up with a money number for me to make that walk of shame


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Buko fails trials, but not this way. It is hard enough watching him blow up in the OB, this would not be worth any amount of money.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I've flunked several trials and it sucks problems in training my fault have never owned a dog who's character was ever questionable.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Man...That sucks. You know I feel bad for the guy. I do not think we could add anything more painful than him watching his dog flee.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I want to hide when I can't get Hugo to OUT ...wouldn't want to deal with that-now what does someone do, get another dog, or try to fix a very big problem, that may not be able to be fixed- could be a lot of training hours-wasted?.#-o


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> I want to hide when I can't get Hugo to OUT ...wouldn't want to deal with that-now what does someone do, get another dog, or try to fix a very big problem, that may not be able to be fixed- could be a lot of training hours-wasted?.#-o


Cant fix it once the choice to bail has been made and who would want to 
This is what you get with pussyass training and not testing the dog and knowing what your showing up with on an game day. 
My dog wants the bogeyman and loves the taste so should any decent Schutzhund dog.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This is probably one of the problems with schutzhund now. Like Mike said, that dog should not have even made to that level. Couldn't have been the first time this happened.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> I want to hide when I can't get Hugo to OUT ...wouldn't want to deal with that-now what does someone do, get another dog, or try to fix a very big problem, that may not be able to be fixed- could be a lot of training hours-wasted?.#-o


Mo I'd rather have a OUT issue, than a "cur" issue ;-) One is fixable but "character" is not!

I'm seriously doubting that this issue just showed up the day of the big WUSV trial #-o I'm guessing that this dog in the video has either 1.) never been shown real pressure and presence in training. 2.) Or he has and the trainer figured what the heck. Either way shame on him!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

More pain, stolen from a thread on PDB. : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwg8dDOSj0I


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> More pain, stolen from a thread on PDB. : )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwg8dDOSj0I


On the first dog I think the judge DQ a bit to soon it looked to me like he was a about to have a shit.
The second well some of the PPD folks might enjoy a beauty like this that will take on the man.
The last one what can ya say the that was the show stopper or better the GRAND FINALLY 8)
One of the better thing for what ever that breed is was exposing this joke show for all to see


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had some awkward moments competing in eventing and race riding (horsey stuff). I know how it feels leaving with your tail between your legs NOT FUN !! in eventing 90% or more of the time U messed up not the horse. 

One time in the show jumping ring I was coming up to a triple with the first fence at difficult angle to the rail of the arena. This horse was high strung ( think malinois!! ) I didn't get him deep enough in the corner, he refused and again I did the same thing he refused. Ok you get one more try. The last time we got in too close to the base of the jump, and god bless this horse he just said F*** this girl and jumped it like a deer. We landed on the other side with the helmet over my eyes, I couldn't move it in time for the next jump or the next! In fact it just kept slipping for the whole rest of the course. Need less to say my boss at the time had an ice cold beer ready for me at the gate. they were so red from laughing. 

Sorry for the long story, I guess I got a little nostalgic  

But, I'm sure its on some ones blooper reel somewhere. Those things just never disappear.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I will be VERY curious as to wether or not anyone is able to get video and share it on YouTube of the protection of the working class dogs at this years UScA SS coming up in April. I was hoping to see video of the GSDCA-WDA NASS which followed the UScA SS - but guess what???? No Video (of course). Much better for them to pretend the work was better than to have the rest of the world laugh at them as they laughed at the joke that passed for protection work at San Jose.

Makes me sick, but not surpised, this is nothing new at all. It's all about what ever is easiest for those with the $$ and that's those who go to the SS.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I will be VERY curious as to wether or not anyone is able to get video and share it on YouTube of the protection of the working class dogs at this years UScA SS coming up in April. I was hoping to see video of the GSDCA-WDA NASS which followed the UScA SS - but guess what???? No Video (of course). Much better for them to pretend the work was better than to have the rest of the world laugh at them as they laughed at the joke that passed for protection work at San Jose.
> 
> Makes me sick, but not surpised, this is nothing new at all. It's all about what ever is easiest for those with the $$ and that's those who go to the SS.


Susan the only thing appalling to me is our dogs have to linked to them there is no resemblance in form or function to our dogs any more. After 9/11 the announcer at Westminster had the balls to link these dogs doing the "flying trot" to the the ones working the Trade Towers that is sickening
I don't even call them by there registered breed name I refer to them as the caricatures :lol: nothing but a joke.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW!! is that really how they test showline dogs? is that a "courage" test??? is that what they use for kkl ratings?

forgive my ignorance, i've never been to a showline show, but i thought it was both amusing and quite sad. and i don't think those dogs were screwed up by "bad luck" --just screwed up by genetics. sad...


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah I felt bad for the first dog in the first video. Looked like that guy was pissed and the dog was gonna get a whoopin', but it just wasn't in the genetics for him, not the dogs fault.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> More pain, stolen from a thread on PDB. : )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwg8dDOSj0I


That first dog started off strong. He even ran right by the guy with the funny thing on his arm standing by the tent. Now that's nerves! I bet it was hard being DQ'd in the third run, a bitter pill for a Tree Detection K9 team.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

First I have to say, I know little about Schutzhund- question how many times is a handler able to restart the dog- but regardless... If my dog broke again the second time, heading for the same tree...he isn't getting a third try? That is embarrassing !! 
and if a dog rebites- and actually bites the helper- the dog gets disqualified? or just point deduction? he should get extra credit :mrgreen: but I am sure the helper was hurting with that bite to his leg, but he did a good job of not showing it. I guess that dog wanted to play in French Ring instead..


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> Yeah I felt bad for the first dog in the first video. Looked like that guy was pissed and the dog was gonna get a whoopin', but it just wasn't in the genetics for him, not the dogs fault.


that is EXACTLY what i was thinking. heck, that guy came on the field PO'd. and i'd bet that dog did get a whoopin'--seen too many ppl just like that at horse shows. dumba$$es.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> First I have to say, I know little about Schutzhund- question how many times is a handler able to restart the dog- but regardless... If my dog broke again the second time, heading for the same tree...he isn't getting a third try? That is embarrassing !!
> and if a dog rebites- and actually bites the helper- the dog gets disqualified? or just point deduction? he should get extra credit :mrgreen: but I am sure the helper was hurting with that bite to his leg, but he did a good job of not showing it. I guess that dog wanted to play in French Ring instead..


Mo: What you observed in Jeff's 2nd video was NOT schutzhund, it was the protection test for dogs in the Seiger Show, which is a conformation show. The dogs must pass this protection test in order to go on to the conformation judging of the SS show BUT it is nothing but a farce and a joke, (as is evidenced by the huge numbers of dogs awarded the "pronounced" designation). Of course, the trials these dogs were titled at, and the judges who (wink wink) gave passing scores to the shitters for their titles are nothing more than a sick joke to the rest of us.

Shit rolls down hill.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've gone to watch two Seiger shows.
The first just out of curiosity. The second to see if what I saw at the first was real. It was! :-o 
People outside the ring actually crossing their fingers and saying prayers just hoping their dog engages. 
Most of our BH dogs have a better protection routine then those mega buck SchHIIIs. 
Really sad!!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Sad part… they are considered more “breed worthy” than most really good PSD’s because they have titles. [-(


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

The only video of any of the protection from 2007 NASS (WDA-GSDCA's annual equivelent of UScA annual SS) is this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mQ9tGSHbKU&feature=related

Listen to all the ooohs and aaahs for this one. By the reactions of the crowd this must be the show line folks idea of a really good one. The handler pumps her arm in triumph at the end. :-\" :-\" :-\" So this is their idea of a dog demonstrating great courage and drives???????? Are you kidding me?????


REGARDING the video of the dog from the 2007 WUSV that was chased: I THINK that was a Korean competitor with a dog named Raven, but I am not positive about that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Any idea of the dog in the first video's scores in tracking and OB ???


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

REGARDING the video of the dog from the 2007 WUSV that was chased: I THINK that was a Korean competitor with a dog named Raven, but I am not positive about that.[/quote

2008 WUSV, I believe a korean competitors dog jumped to early on the A frame jump and kinda did a face plant into it. Looked painful. It was on the first day. I wish there was video of it somewhere


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Any idea of the dog in the first video's scores in tracking and OB ???


You know what? I take back my comment about which dog it was that got chased at 2007 WUSV. I was basically guessing and therefore talking out of my ass. PLUS the Raven dog I was talking about was part of the team from Japan, not Korea. Here is a list of scores for all teams at that event:

http://www.emieldilen.be/Wedstrijden/WUSV 2007.htm


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

You can see how people get confused - without a lot of research to understand that not all SCH III dogs are the same, how is the average person wanting an athletic, stable GSD supposed to know what he/she is getting. I know that years ago, I was influenced by the splashy advertising and big talk of one of these Seiger types (I had no idea that SCH III wasn't SCHIII) - luckily I wasn't buying one but I know someone who did from a very large kennel in this neck of the woods. He turned out to just be a pet person (and the dog was too much for him) but imagine the disappointment if you had actual expectations of the dog. Unfortunately, most people aren't exposed to a lot of myth busting frank talk when they are searching for a dog - they just believe the hype.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is your Mal from ???


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Just goes to show that breeding a dog on titles isn´t a good idea, probably many dogs that are highly titled that have weakness in their mentality not always spotted on the field. Some of these KNPV-dogs doesn´t seems so confident either when the pattern doesn´t fit,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk-ZEL2w9hM&feature=rec-HM-r2


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i know nothing about KNPV, but i liked that last dog! saving wear and tear on it's pads/nails by climbing up the helper


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lawd, lawd do you have any idea how bad that under the arm bite would hurt sans suit. ouch.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

just a bit david when my new pup grabbed my triceps in an "orgy" of drive and my old-a$$ reaction--ie, too slow, therefore "OUCH". wow.

so you like that last dog too? i was thinkin' it was part cat!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, there were a couple of dogs in there I thought were for real. 

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

me too--to my VERY uneducated eye. but i have never seen a dog climb up a guy like that last one did. amazing!


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

On the WUSV video, I liked what the helper does with his stick on the attack out of the back transport. You seldom see helpers threat the way he did. Nice work on his part. I won't even comment on the show line videos.


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

wrong video, disregard


----------

